
Notifications via JSON for Android and iOS - teko_ji
https://refl.me/docs
======
teko_ji
Docs: [https://refl.me/docs](https://refl.me/docs)

~~~
goluh
Are you the founder?

~~~
teko_ji
No.

------
goluh
It's a pity the ios version (coming soon). I wanted to try it.

